# Refinished deck, now there is standing water....



## noahd33 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just refinished my deck which has probably not been done for 10 + years, I have only lived here a couple years, and the house is about 20 years old. After power washing, sanding, cleaning and washing some more, the wood almost looked brand new! I then stained the deck using Behr Premium Semi-Transparent Weatherproofing Deck, Fence & Siding Stain. LINK HERE . I used Woodbridge as the color, followed the directions, and everything turned out looking great. However, it has rained a few times now and I noticed that the deck boards seem to hold water now. These pics were taken several hours after it rained, is this normal? Is it going to "hurt" my deck? Is there anything I can do to correct this, or do I just need to get something to "sweep" the water off my deck after it rains? Thanks for all the help! If the pics need to be bigger let me know.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That water used to be soaking into the wood, now it stays on top
If the boards are cupped they could hold water
But it shouldn't really do any harm


----------



## noahd33 (Oct 3, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> That water used to be soaking into the wood, now it stays on top
> If the boards are cupped they could hold water
> But it shouldn't really do any harm



That is kind of what I thought, thanks for the reply!


----------



## bb6ns (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for starting this thread. I just finished building my deck a month ago using PT. I went to the Depot to buy Behr stain & waterproofing (both on one) and was told to wait atleast a year before staining / waterproofing it. I was going to go with semi-transparent and was planning to use the pre-staining cleaning solution to prepare the deck. I'm thinking of calling Behr tomorrow to see if this information is accurate, but thought to ask the community here. Anyone else had to wait a year? I'm in Toronto and don't want the untreated boards to ruin over the winter & in the snow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you sealed it now you would just be sealing in all the moisture in the wood and be fighting mold for the life of the deck.
It's not going to do any harm to the deck to wait.
There was other options that could have been used such as "Thompsonized" or kiln dried after treatment.


----------



## bb6ns (May 20, 2013)

joecaption said:


> If you sealed it now you would just be sealing in all the moisture in the wood and be fighting mold for the life of the deck.
> It's not going to do any harm to the deck to wait.
> There was other options that could have been used such as "Thompsonized" or kiln dried after treatment.


Are you referring to Thompson's WaterSeal Clear Waterproofer? Do I need to wait a year for this product, too? Thanks again.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Squeegee


----------

